# Annular Solar Eclipse May 20, 2012 (OT/NT)



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Taken with my phone through my Coronado Personal Solar Telescope - Hydrogen-Alpha spectrum. 









Not bad for a phone camera. Unfortunately, the scope has insufficient eye relief to use my better camera. I was surprised the phone camera worked actually.


















In the scope, the disk of the sun was bright orange and sunspots were visible just above the moon's edge at around ten-o'clock. 













About as close to the "Ring of Fire" as it got this far south (37 N 25').


----------



## ChrisS (Apr 5, 2012)

We were all setup to see it..... But typical Washington weather. We got to watch clouds. 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a lot more detail through the eyepiece than showed up in the photos - big surprise with a phone camera.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool!!! I was hoping to see it, too, but I was home with my neighbor's trees blocking my western view. Curiously, it didn't get all that much darker out, at least that I noticed. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it was an Annular Eclipse, not Total, and you're damn far south.  Probably at least 30%-40% of the sun was still visible from your latitude - maybe more.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw the whole thing through my welding helmet. It was spectacular. 

JJ


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, nice photos. I thought of trying to view the ecplipse here on Maui, but we had a lot of blowing clouds that mostly obscurred the sun. Plus I didn't have any proper eye protection. But on Wednesday we will be experiencing Lahaina Noon, which is when the sun is directly overhead and objects cast no shadow. Hopefully it will be sunny and I can take some pictures.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

and you're damn far south.  
South? I'm at a slightly higher latitude than you, unless you drove up the coast a few hours. Probably would have seen about what you saw. 'Course, it being close to sunset anyway--and evidently partly cloudy from what I've seen in photos taken out here--probably no surprise I didn't notice it getting darker earlier than normal. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 20 May 2012 10:02 PM 
and you're damn far south.  
South? I'm at a slightly higher latitude than you, unless you drove up the coast a few hours. Probably would have seen about what you saw. 'Course, it being close to sunset anyway--and evidently partly cloudy from what I've seen in photos taken out here--probably no surprise I didn't notice it getting darker earlier than normal. 

Later, 

K 

My mistake - you are further north than me (I flunked high school geography - hehehe). However, the path of the eclipse was moving south so you may have been too far north. Besides, it was an Annular Eclipse and not total. Additionally, unless you were directly in its path, you wouldn't experience the "Ring of Fire" - which wouldn't have completely blocked out the sun anyway. On a related note, it gives you an idea of just how bright the sun is when 70+% of it is blocked out and you barely notice.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Rained here in Shelton Washington. 

We could not see anything.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't see either, maybe I had the same problem as Curley:


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It didnt make the news here, (probably because it was nearly a non-event around here)
but then everyone was talking about it all over the internet about ONE HOUR after it ended here! 
that's when I first found out about it!
(well..that was the time it was going on for most people I guess)

here in Western NY we would have been on the *very* fringe of it..
the moon probably cut the tiniest sliver across the sun, right at sunset last night..it probably looked like this, just as the sun set:
eclipse photo 

but still, it was perfectly clear, we have a wide-open view of the western sky, and I would have looked for it
if I had known it was going on! oh well..

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a chance to view it through a welders helmet as well when it was just about 1/2 covered from tne lower right...... It's an awesome sight.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Transit of Venus on June 5th!
(Venus will pass directly in front of the sun)

last time it will happen this century!
(which means its the last chance any of us will have to see it! 
in this life anyway.. 

after this one, there wont be another until the year 2117. 

it will be visible in the entire lower-48 states..and most of Canada, and most of Europe.

starts about 6pm here in the East and goes until sunset:

Transit of Venus 

get your local time here:

local time for transit of Venus 

Scot


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Scott.. Didn't know about that one.. I've added it to my calendar and I'll make sure that we go out and look at it as well. We had about 20 minutes of clear sky and were able to see the eclipse with a welding helmet.. The kids thought it was pretty cool. Then the clouds rolled in and we couldn't see it anymore.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

We observed it using binoculars to shine the image onto a piece of paper. Worked great. With good bino's and focusing you can see sun spots too. There was a big one during the second half of the eclipse. The Venus transit should be very clear with this method.


----------

